# Time to part out my comp for real.



## Kill Bill (May 29, 2008)

Seen on www.buyandsell.ie type 8800ULTRA in the search box and you'll see the one with the 4gig of ram and quad q6600


----------



## Langers2k7 (May 29, 2008)

How the hell did you afford all that at 12?


----------



## Kill Bill (May 29, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> How the hell did you afford all that at 12?



Erm the pc was my b-day 07 and x-mas 06 present in 07 and the MacBook was my 08 Birthday present


----------



## Langers2k7 (May 29, 2008)

Lucky kid  
Yeah it's a very nice rig. Sad to see that it's being broken up


----------



## Kill Bill (May 29, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> Lucky kid
> Yeah it's a very nice rig. Sad to see that it's being broken up



I'm just going to sell as a whole


----------



## Kill Bill (May 29, 2008)

Removing it from here it can be seen on www.buyandsell.ie


----------



## epidemik (May 30, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Erm the pc was my b-day 07 and x-mas 06 present in 07 and the MacBook was my 08 Birthday present



thats rediculous. 
...i guess its lucky, idk.


----------



## Kill Bill (May 30, 2008)

I'll leave this open till next  week before closing the deal.


----------



## ducis (May 30, 2008)

what do your parents do for a living and how come they don't know how to spend money on themselves


----------



## chupacabra (May 30, 2008)

I say he's full of BS, he's just probably another 40 nub nerd who tries to hide his age, and anyway Q6600 sell for less than 220 euros btw kill bill


----------



## Kill Bill (May 30, 2008)

firsttimebuilder said:


> what do your parents do for a living and how come they don't know how to spend money on themselves


Oh they do spend on them selves (counts how many LV,Prada,D&G Bags my mum has) oh and my dad has an upsession with LV belts and the suitcases (Lv= louis vuttion) 


chupacabra said:


> I say he's full of BS, he's just probably another 40 nub nerd who tries to hide his age, and anyway Q6600 sell for less than 220 euros btw kill bill



And i'm not 40 honestly.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 1, 2008)

How much for the Q6600 on it's own?


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> How much for the Q6600 on it's own?



225Euro but I don't want to part it out. I'm afraid I'll send the wrong cables and what not


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 1, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> 225Euro but I don't want to part it out. I'm afraid I'll send the wrong cables and what not



 £176! Wow... Nah, I'm good thanks.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> £176! Wow... Nah, I'm good thanks.



Lol


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> £176! Wow... Nah, I'm good thanks.


I never said pounds. and plus its more expensive here and anyway I didn't know the price it was a luckie guess


----------



## ducis (Jun 1, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Oh they do spend on them selves (counts how many LV,Prada,D&G Bags my mum has) oh and my dad has an upsession with LV belts and the suitcases (Lv= louis vuttion)
> 
> 
> And i'm not 40 honestly.



still what do your parents do for a living


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

firsttimebuilder said:


> still what do your parents do for a living



Is it your business?


----------



## Langers2k7 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> I never said pounds. and plus its more expensive here and anyway I didn't know the price it was a luckie guess



No... Korn obviously used a converter to convert 225 Euros.

We can easily buy a brand new retail Q6600 for around 155 here.
Used it should be 95 max. (GBP)


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 2, 2008)

I just really want to sell the PC Off. Also now you can buy it with Madriva Linux or Leopard Now adding 20.1'' TFT LG Monitor with 1680x1050 Display as well as the G15 Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## epidemik (Jun 2, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Is it your business?



Is it legal?

Haha


----------



## lovely? (Jun 2, 2008)

chupacabra said:


> I say he's full of BS, he's just probably another 40 nub nerd who tries to hide his age, and anyway Q6600 sell for less than 220 euros btw kill bill



nope m8 he has video's online, he really is a 12 year old Irish kid. with a little bit of portugese or asian though? i dunno.


----------



## Kill Bill (Jun 2, 2008)

lovely? said:


> nope m8 he has video's online, he really is a 12 year old Irish kid. with a little bit of portugese or asian though? i dunno.


Haha No I'm 3/4Irish and 1/4 Chinese (Malyasian)


epidemik said:


> Is it legal?
> 
> Haha



Of Course


----------

